# Help with furry minecraft skin



## MakTheFurry (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello there! I've been having some problems while making a minecraft skin for my fursona,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was wondering what do i do? I'm horrible at art/pixelart so it could be great if someone could help


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Hmm... those are very hard to make but there use to be a editor online you could use to edit every dot of pixelation but I can't remember


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> Hmm... those are very hard to make but there use to be a editor online you could use to edit every dot of pixelation but I can't remember


Yeah you can get the files but i can't draw it, im HORRIBLE at stuff like that, i can only do isymmetric and stuff like that...


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Ah I see have you tried looking for one somebody made and shared they are everywhere


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> Ah I see have you tried looking for one somebody made and shared they are everywhere


I would prefer original and i can't find a base blue kangaroo to start with so i guess ima have to leave it for now...


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> I would prefer original and i can't find a base blue kangaroo to start with so i guess ima have to leave it for now...


Don't give up believe in yourself and you will find it or someone will help just believe


----------



## Tailsfan2021 (Mar 19, 2016)

Miners need cool shoes is the online 3d skin editor


----------

